

How I Passed the SQL Server 2008 MCM Exams - kql27
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/12/how-i-passed-the-sql-server-2008-mcm-exams/

======
MarlonPro
Congratulations, Thomas! And Thank you for sharing the knwledge! -
@MarlonRibunal

~~~
SQLRockstar
Thanks!

